# Free Avalanche Awareness Clinics @ REI



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So as friends and I have been quite a bit of hiking and riding out of bounds the past few seasons, I've been pushing for us, as a group, to get more educated in the near future and eventually pick up some gear too.

Doing some quick research recently, I found there are a bunch of these free 1.5hr avalanche awareness clinics being put on locally, taking place at various local REI stores throughout Nov/Dec/Jan. I'm trying to round up as many friends as I can to attend one. These free classes are offered at REI stores and elsewhere across the country.

I'm wondering if anyone has attended one of these free clinics before? Is it worthwhile?


Here's the description:


> Join us for an informative class for snowshoers, alpine skiers, backcountry skiers, snowboarders or anyone else traveling into the winter backcountry this season.
> 
> This introductory lecture will introduce the concepts of avalanche safety. Trip planning, terrain definitions, important snowpack factors, basic avalanche dynamics and risks are among the topics covered. These lectures also present an opportunity to see if a full Avalanche Level 1 course might be the next step for you.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

No harm in going but you will not learn much. It will do exactly what the description says, introduce concepts. They are trying to sell the next course to you, which is not a bad thing. If you are serious about knowing whats up out there, buy the gear and take a full length course. Not only are they informative and interesting but they are also a ton of fun, on one that i took we got let up the lifts while they were closed to the upper moutain with a fresh dump.

I am some what against these short avalanche courses as they give some muppets the idea that they know what they are doing and causes them to take on tougher and more dangerous slopes because they 'did a course'. On the other hand it is a good idea for people to get a taste of what they need to know without commiting any coin. 

I hope they drill how dangerous it can be out there into everyones mind so they take the next course.


I am just speculating and blabbering on by the way, i have not taken this course.

...how long is the american Avalanche Level 1 by the way?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree that since it's free, there isn't much to lose besides wasting time. Thing is, we go and do whatever regardless, so I feel that the more knowledge we have the better. I definitely hear what you're saying about that false sense of security though.

From what I read, there are a couple ways to get Level 1 certification. One course has one 6hr day of classroom instruction and then two additional 1/2 days out in the field with equipment. The typical course consists of around 10-11hrs of classroom instruction spread over one long day or a full day + addt'l evening and then one 10hr day out in the field.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet, so level 1 in america is an intro course then?

If its not a huge hassle i would definately go along to one of these free courses. It will get any of your friends who are on the fence about whether or not they need/want avalanche training headed in the right direction, you might meet some interesting avalanche experts with wild stories and REI could possibly offer deals on avalanche gear to people who come or sign up for the next stage. Just don't make the mistake i did and buy the cheapest probe :laugh:, that piece of shit got replaced after my first backcountry course when one the instructors had a laugh and told me that it was not up to scratch at all. You need something sturdy and 2m+.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

oh ok sweet, sounds the same as our 'avalanche awareness' course


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For Washingtonians that care, here are some links.

Schedule of free clinics at REI:
2009-2010 Avalanche Class Schedule

Schedule of classes for certifications:
Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center (NWAC) — Avalanche and Snow Related Calendar and Events


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going with some buddies to one on 11/16 in downtown Denver. I'm still a newbie on a board, so I doubt I'll do much backcountry boarding this year (maybe late season), but I do backcountry snowshoeing a whatnot, so I'm going to go to the class. I think anyone that does any type of outdoor winter activities in avalanche territory should at least go to an entry level class, especially if it's free. It'll take a few hours of your time and just might save your ass at some point.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey linvillegorge, definitely check out the Friends of Berthoud Pass Clinics. Totally worth your time. There is at least one outfitter, if not two or three that will take people from the on snow clinic as Level I certified for their Level II avy courses. You will learn the basics if you attend the classroom and on snow clinics with FOBP.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well as some of you guessed, there was a strong push to register for a level 1 certification class. I don't see that as a bad thing at all, since they were only able to cover a few general concepts in a short 1.5hr session. I think most people there, myself included, decided taking a full-on class and buying the equipment is something we'll be doing eventually.

I highly recommend that any of you that head out into the backcountry/sidecountry checks out one these clinics in your area. It's free, just takes a little time, and was fairly informative. You'll learn a few things and it'll help you decide whether the real class is worth all the time and expense.


----------

